# AMD FX8350 with ASUS Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 on FreeBSD?



## KARNVORbeefRAGE (Jul 27, 2013)

This is just for confirmation, I did read on a previous thread that a member was running FreeBSD on the AMD FX8350: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=38006. (He had heat issues but it seemed to have been a program's problem.)

I am planning a build soon and I would like to know if the Sabertooth with UEFI BIOS and the FX processor are indeed officially supported on FreeBSD.  I did read the hardware release notes, but I found them to be slightly dated so I just need some confirmation.  Please do not hesitate on letting me know if I am being a bonehead and direct me to the proper source.

Thanks, any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## chessmaster (Jul 27, 2013)

You might find the question to your answer quicker here: http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-hardware


----------



## KARNVORbeefRAGE (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks, I will subscribe to that.  I went on the archives but didn't find it, maybe this will help; thanks again!


----------



## chessmaster (Jul 29, 2013)

KARNVORbeefRAGE said:
			
		

> Thanks, I will subscribe to that.  I went on the archives but didn't find it, maybe this will help; thanks again!


http://people.freebsd.org/~sbruno/Asus_M5A88-M.txt


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a Sabertooth Z77 with UEFI and it boots FreeBSD. You must set the board to legacy boot though. There's no UEFI bootloader for FreeBSD yet.


----------



## chessmaster (Jul 30, 2013)

KARNVORbeefRAGE said:
			
		

> Thanks, I will subscribe to that.  I went on the archives but didn't find it, maybe this will help; thanks again!





			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> I have a Sabertooth Z77 with UEFI and it boots FreeBSD. You must set the board to legacy boot though. There's no UEFI bootloader for FreeBSD yet.



What graphics card you have?


----------



## chessmaster (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a Visher FX-4300 but I have a HD7770 video card. The only reason I have not tried to install is because the card I have (Cape Verde) is currently not supported. But as soon as it's supported I will have FreeBSD running on my computer.


----------



## KARNVORbeefRAGE (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the help, I am glad you can use a legacy option to boot (I had read about that somewhere but unfortunately my old computer runs on traditional BIOS, so I could never test run anything on UEFI).  I am planning on purchasing an Nvidia GTX660 or a GTX650 ti just because they run on the supported 304.x.x driver.


----------



## KARNVORbeefRAGE (Jul 31, 2013)

Forgot to include this in my last post!
Thanks @chessmaster for that report, I am glad to see all eight cores were in effect and launched.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2013)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> What graphics card you have?


An NVidia GTX680Ti.


----------



## Paul-LKW (Aug 11, 2013)

It is true AMD FX8350 is very hot as I also have one and the compile time temperature could reach 68 degrees with a water cooler installed, it is absolutely not suitable for server usage unless you have a large server chassis with a very efficient CPU cooling heat sink. But the FX 4 core series is very good at operational temperatures at about 54 degrees on a default AMD heat sink during compile.


----------

